
“I was held hostage by Isis. They fear our unity more than our airstrikes” - PhasmaFelis
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/nov/16/isis-bombs-hostage-syria-islamic-state-paris-attacks
======
PhasmaFelis
This is why I find the news that France will continue to accept Syrian
refugees [1] so very heartening. Aside from the "human compassion" angle, this
hurts ISIS more than any bomb: it proves that their "the world vs. Islam"
narrative is a lie.

[1] [http://thinkprogress.org/world/2015/11/18/3723440/france-
ref...](http://thinkprogress.org/world/2015/11/18/3723440/france-refugees/)

------
jqm
"The group is wicked, of that there is no doubt. But after all that happened
to me, I still don’t feel Isis is the priority. To my mind, Bashar al-Assad is
the priority."

What a ridiculous piece of propaganda.

